# Where did my draft post go?



## Eurygnomes (30 Apr 2014)

Hi hi, 

I'd nearly completed writing a beautiful, eloquent post about a bike I have for sale, but navigated away from teh page to find out what might be the reason for a non-working link to a photo. 

I had saved the post draft, is there a way to retrieve that? I can't seem to find it. I'm using Firefox on Windows...

Thanks, 
Nomes


----------



## Shaun (30 Apr 2014)

Eurygnomes said:


> Hi hi,
> 
> I'd nearly completed writing a beautiful, eloquent post about a bike I have for sale, but navigated away from teh page to find out what might be the reason for a non-working link to a photo.
> 
> ...



Just go back to the For Sale forum and click the New thread button - it should re-load your saved post.


----------



## Eurygnomes (30 Apr 2014)

OMG. No wonder there's no thread on how to find it!  

Thanks so much; that's amazing.


----------



## Shaun (30 Apr 2014)

Eurygnomes said:


> OMG. No wonder there's no thread on how to find it!
> 
> Thanks so much; that's amazing.



Nifty feature isn't it - especially handy when you've written a massive missive!!


----------



## MikeG (30 Apr 2014)

Eurygnomes said:


> ........I'd nearly completed writing a beautiful, eloquent post .......



 Are you sure?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2014)

Shaun said:


> Nifty feature isn't it - especially handy when you've written a massive missive!!


Yes, there is nothing worse than a ms/miss/mrs with a missing massive missive!


----------



## mickle (30 Apr 2014)

He's good mind.


----------



## Eurygnomes (30 Apr 2014)

> a ms/miss/mrs with a missing massive missive!



Awesome.


----------

